

How we read online - fromedome
http://www.slate.com/id/2193552/

======
orib
Wow, I found that ridiculously hard to read. The one sentence paragraphs were
harder to follow than a well thought out, cohesive block, and the gratuitous
bolding of text was distracting. If that was supposed to make it match how we
read online, it didn't work.

